# Boas > General Boas >  Rainbow Boa not eating

## JayBP

I've only had him for about a week and a half. I fed him the first day I got him. On Wednesday I tried to feed him another f/t fuzzy, but he refused. Today I went an picked a live fuzzy(i think that's what the breeder was feeding him), but he refused that too. He just made a defensive  strike at it and turned away.

I know that's its only been a week and a half, but he's is so young and tiny so I'm not sure how long he should go without eating. Any suggestions?

----------


## daniel1983

How are you keeping the snake? Please describe your enclosure, heating, etc.

----------


## JayBP

> How are you keeping the snake? Please describe your enclosure, heating, etc.


He's in a 32 quart rubbermaid. Temps are 76-81 and humidty is 90+ all the time. He has a large water bowl and a log hide(he doesn't use it and prefers to burrow) on aspen bedding.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Temps need to be around 88-90...I would move him to a smaller tub also...A shoe box or maybe a 15 qt., depending on his size.

----------


## JayBP

> Temps need to be around 88-90...I would move him to a smaller tub also...A shoe box or maybe a 15 qt., depending on his size.


In the care sheet I received from Dave Colling at Rainbows R Us it says for babies temps should be around 77 degrees. Everything I've read says temps above 85 for an extended period of time could be deadly.

----------


## ptate

As far as temps go it depends on if you have a brazilian or columbian rainbow boa. Columbian rainbow boas like warmer temps than brazilian rainbow boas. Temps around 85 would be good for either type. I would consider switching to a different substrate such as cypress mulch. With the high humidity requirements of rainbow boas, aspen will more than likely begin to mold due to build-up of condensation within the tub. Cypress resists mold very well and retains a good amount of moisture to keep humidity within the proper range. It's also an excellent substrate for snakes that like to burrow.

----------

JayBP (03-15-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

> As far as temps go it depends on if you have a brazilian or columbian rainbow boa. Columbian rainbow boas like warmer temps than brazilian rainbow boas. Temps around 85 would be good for either type. I would consider switching to a different substrate such as cypress mulch. With the high humidity requirements of rainbow boas, aspen will more than likely begin to mold due to build-up of condensation within the tub. Cypress resists mold very well and retains a good amount of moisture to keep humidity within the proper range. It's also an excellent substrate for snakes that like to burrow.


I really like giving them cypress. I was given some advice to give them a few inches to burrow in and they do. I love cypress anyways, but it makes more sense with the high humidity requirements for BRB's.

Move him to a smaller enclosure, give him a week to settle in with no interruptions, then offer the prey item.

----------


## PigsnPythons

I just got two BRBs from David also.  Thanks for the advice about cypress...I'm trying to keep mine on newspaper and I'm barely keeping the humidity up.  

Jay-good luck with your baby!

----------

JayBP (03-15-2009)

----------


## kellysballs

your little guy may just be a little stressed. I wouldn't mess with your temps they sound good. I would switch from aspen to the cypress or a reptibark type substrate. I then try feeding they little guy in a week at night. They are really nocturnal and he may eat better for you in the pm hours.

I have had my Priscilla now for about 2 years and I have always kept her on reptibark at room temp which in my snake room is 78 to 84 depending on the time of year. She has only missed a meal a 2 or 3 times and it was always when she was deep in the blue.

Let us know how your little guy is doing.

----------


## JayBP

I've left him alone for the last 5 days and he seems more active now then he was a few days ago. I will give him some more time to adjust then try feeding him. Hopefully he eats and then I will make the switch to cypress mulch after it digests. Since I'm already having trouble getting him to eat, I don't want to switch things around.

I should have also mentioned I started him out on newspaper, but after 2 days it was smelling bad and I figured I would be able to hold humidity better with aspen so i made the switch.

Thanks for the advice everyone!

----------


## JayBP

He ate!

Here is a pic of Alfonso from about a week ago

----------

